# Hi There



## dqnaomi (May 23, 2012)

Hi All
I'm relatively new to the forum. Have made a few posts but thought perhaps I should introduce myself.
I am a freelance coach and Dressage judge currently living in Ireland. I am a former Chef d'Equipe of the Irish Para Equestrian Squad and run our National Youth Talent Spotting competition for our NGB/NF.
I have a huge passion for the promotion of my sport and the development of young riders.
I have one horse, Wiseguy (Ferdi), a 9yo Trakehner/ Dutch Gelding with whom I 'do Dressage'. He is the best thing since sliced bread, but also the most high-maintenance horse I've ever had!!
I've lived all over the world and ridden everywhere I've been.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! I live in Meath. Look forward to seeing some pics of Ferdi


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

dqnaomi said:


> Hi All
> I'm relatively new to the forum. Have made a few posts but thought perhaps I should introduce myself.
> I am a freelance coach and Dressage judge currently living in Ireland. I am a former Chef d'Equipe of the Irish Para Equestrian Squad and run our National Youth Talent Spotting competition for our NGB/NF.
> I have a huge passion for the promotion of my sport and the development of young riders.
> ...


 Hey there from Midwest, USA. You carry quite a resume, but curious why is Ferdi so high-maintenance? I am sensing some interesting/fun reading =)


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## dqnaomi (May 23, 2012)

Hi All! Thanks for the welcome!
EclipseRanch- Ferds is 'high-maintenance' as shortly after he arrived in Ireland (a week), I discovered he had an olsd injury to his SacroIlliac joint (caused by asking him to do tempi changes and passage before he was strong enough as a youngster in Holland). He traveled badly in the lorry on the way over and his back spasmed. Needless to say, vet hadn't sussed it and I wasn't too stressed to begin with. However, I will have had him 3yrs this month, and it is something that flares up regularly eg whenever we increase work load or he has time off.
In terms of management, he was very institutionalised to begin with so didn't enjoy turn-out, which is what he needed. He now lives out nearly year round, but is rugged most of the time (it is rarely 'hot' here), because if he gets chilled, his back will spasm. He's a very finicky eater and any change in routine will put him off his grub.
He also had white line disease that was not going away despite my best efforts, so I whacked the shoes off him last year and have seen fairly good results from that (bar some minor problems). Wasn't too much of a sacrifice as I was away with the Paras all of last year. Unfortunately, I had to resign before Xmas as I have a family member with a health condition that needs me closer to home. Means I'll miss London, but at least I get to ride!!
Having started the Spring league this year (and scoring 75%+!! and winning!!), he had a litany of minor ailments that put him out of action for a couple of months. So we had to start again. So of course, his back spasmed! I think it was in part my fault as I probably pushed a little harder than I should as that old competitive demon got the better of me!
I now think I have finally sussed an over-all management method for him, which entails being worked twice daily, once in a pessoa and ridden once with massage and stretching after every session and heat packs before. Hopefully I will be able to cut the pessoa eventually down to 2x weekly, but will have to really be vigilant about his back. 
Next plan of action is to take him to the opening of every envelope so that he doesn't get so stressed about that. I had planned to contest this summer and go to the Nationals, but I think I'll be lucky to get a show or two in now, so Nationals aren't realistic or fair. So I shal try to rock on this winter and be competitive at Elem/Med for the 2013 Nationals.
That's the goss on my high-maintenance horse!


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Look up Silverfeet for the white lines disease. I bought some online and I think it was £55 for a giant tub of it that will last you AGES. They have a website and are more than helpful. They had it sent to me before I had even arranged payment! I think its www.silverfeet.co.uk but not too sure.


----------

